# Catching night crawlers



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Has anybody caught night crawlers using electric current?


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Yes, I used to have a probe that you stuck into the ground and it did work. But not as well as water, if you would go out after a rain and just run the hose for a while they pop out like crazy. As a matter of fact I should do that tonight. Good fishing.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

I have caught a few crawlers in my days, but if you used your E rod after a rain would it be easier.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

My granpa used to use two peices of rebar connected with wire and hooked it up to a car battery.. worked best after a rain, or you could take out the hose and drench the ground.. But soon as he hooked the current up, worms would start sprouting out of the ground..

It worked great!


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

You can also push a spade or drive a rod in the gound and strike it repeatedly with a piece of pipe of something. When I was younger, a freind of my Dad's told me it would work. Didn't believe him and thought it was a practical joke........curiosity got the best of me and tried it later that day after the guy left (didn't want to fall for his joke) and it did worked! Electric Rods are much easier though..........


----------

